# X-fi on Ubuntu 7.04



## FatForester (Jun 12, 2007)

Alright, I've hunted around the net, and it seems like a pretty lost case. Have any of you had any luck with getting X-fi to work... at all? I've had no luck so far, and its the only thing keeping me from doing a dual-boot w/ Windows and Linux. And after anyone has used an X-fi, going back to integrated is terrible! So whats the deal?


----------



## Zedicus (Jun 12, 2007)

theres no x-fi drivers for linux.   sound blaster originally said they would be out now but they had a press release not to long ago that stated becuz of the trouble with getting vista drivers to work they havent had any time to dedicate to the linux x-fi driver.   they stated a estimated date of the middle of next yr.

you could always get an audigy.


----------

